
SpaceX demo flight a month away, will be “especially dangerous,” Musk says - airstrike
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/01/spacex-demo-flight-a-month-away-will-be-especially-dangerous-musk-says/
======
avmich
> "But the biggest risk is staying home and not trying."

Hope NASA understands that well as organization.

Yes, we're right to expect - and work for - much safer spaceflights
environments than e.g. 1960-s. At the same time after setting safety goal and
achieving that, we ought to fly.

